# did some sub work and guy won't pay!



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I was in talks with a snow plow contractor in my area called IPM in kitchener waterloo. I ended up getting a cal one morning with him saying my second truck blew its tranny can you come work for about 6 to 8 hours i said sure let me finish what i was doing and i would help, this was at 5 am. I told him i would be a hour or two and i would be there he said ok. i showed up at 7am and started going around to his lots and doing them. i finish up what i was told to do and was on the way to the next few lots, then my tranny blew. I put in 4 hours of work with the guy and blew my tranny while doing work for him. the agreed upon hourly was $60 an hour. 

I called him back when i wrote up the invoice and asked him how he goes about paying his invoices. He told me once a month. this was on december 24th. I said ok i will come drop this off now and you can pay me within a few days then. he said ok i can do that. I called him back to meet with him to drop the invoice off he ignored my phone calls for a couple days. i called from a different number he magically answered, i asked him what the problem was and how come he wouldn't answer the calls . said he was too busy. I said ok understandable. he then said call me back in an hour or come by my building and i will pay you. ok i called back in a hour no answer, went to the building noone there. i called from a different phone number again that night, he answered and said how come you keep calling from different numbers, i said i will cal from a different number everytime if thats what it takes for you to answer the phone. he then said call me tonight and i will give you my fax number to fax me your invoice and i can get the check ready so next time you call i already have it. i said ok. i called back and haven't got an answer for three days.

the last phone call i was talking to him he asked if would be interested in taking on part of his smaller work load. i just said lets settle the invoice first and then talk about that. he said the reason being is the other sub put in too many hours for the work he was doing and he was letting him go.


hmmmm maybe he doesn't want to pay him either. 

What should i do in this situation?

company is Ireland Property Maintenance guys name is Jeff

anybody hear of this guy doing this to other people?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats pretty bad that he wont pay you, when you helped him out of a jam. If I was you I would keep stopping by his place of business if its close by and hopefully one time he will be there and you can talk to him face to face.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Tell him if he doesn't pay you are going to start hounding his clients you plowed for money and tell them he is not paying his bills.

If that doesn't work take him to small claims court.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

What goes around , comes around . Phone calls 2 -3 times a day plus certified letters helps. An eyeball once a week on fridays also . 

Unique situation , but thats why we sign contracts.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man, especially after you treated him so well only billing him 60 an hour on the biggest event of the season. I'll keep an eye out for him around town, what locations did you plow and how many properties does this guy do? Keep on him, that's my best advice.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Catch up with him when he is plowing. You know his accounts.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i only know five of his accounts. one is a lawyers office downtown one is the blue townehouses on rittenhouse another on union street another on is behind sobeys on highland the new townehouses there the first ones. another is a building just off erb st. as well as a complex he lost on siebert.

The funny thing about it was that i got a call about one of his contracts to have me do it instead of him i said i would give a price before they told me who had the contract. this is the siebert contract. after telling me who had the contract i said they should work it out with him because he is a good guy and was in a bind that day because ofhis truck breaking down. they said they wanted my price anyways. i called him and told him what had happened and ask if he would mind if i bid it. he said he was going to talk to her and after he talks to her that he don't mind if i bid it cause he was quiting it. i said ok. the next day i talked to him again he sai he qut so i called the next day and gave my price of $650 a month i think that person that got it bid at 1000 a month including salt.

apparently he had the job at $440 a month which is nuts.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

ScnicExcellence;711532 said:


> apparently he had the job at $440 a month which is nuts.


There you go, thats why he wont pay you. He is a lowballer and cant afford to pay you...

Including salt is a very dangerous game. The contract would need to be very specific about when the salt is applied such as only when you plow. And even then it can turn ugly fast if we get a nasty week.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

File a notice of furnishing ie inform the property owners you performed service at their property.

This should get his attention real quick when they start calling him and asking questions.
The customers may even sign with you If you offer them a lien release.

If the threats don't work file....make it real uncomfortable for the guy.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

For $240 bucks I would have him talk with Slugger. As in Louisville. 

From what you have had to do to chase him so far I would either add on another $240 or find him out on a lot at night.

Can't keep paying $10 to get $1.

I would also check with your local law enforcement about charges of "theft of services".


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

REAPER;713779 said:


> For $240 bucks I would have him talk with Slugger. As in Louisville.


Too funny... Maybe introduce him to my brothers... You might know them... Smith & Wesson ....


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Grab the accounts.......


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

It appears that you didn't have a contract with him. Not good but I can see why. How about proof that you even plowed for him? Do you have any proof other than your word that you did plow for him? If not, maybe the next time that you talk to him, you should be tape recording the conversation. Hopefully that will be in person. Ask him why he had asked you to plow for him if he couldn't afford to pay? Ask him what today's date is. Then when he tells you, say look, I plowed for you on such and such and today is the such and such. So what date can I expect to get paid. If nothing else he will be admitting to you plowing for him and to get it on record that you were talking to him. 

I can feel the pain as I worked for a PI for a while and he started having excuses that he couldn't pay right now but I have these other real important accounts I need you to get info on. So I did the accounts and kept the files. He said I can't pay you right now but I really need that information. I said no money, no files. He moved to the other side of the state. He left a lot of other PIs without their pay also.


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

personally I would plow his sidewalks/lots back in at his contracts, or plow his plow truck in.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

well i called yesturday left a message saying i was going to furnish a couple of his accounts and voila today he answered when i called back. Excuse i am a very busy man i work 16 hours a day. so i said where can i come to get paid. told me the fax number and where i can go tomorrow to pickup the cheque. if not there one account i think i could grab from him is only down the street from where i have to go to get the cheque, i will go have a chat with them, lawyers office they won't like that they hired a crook. and then i will get in contact with another client and take it from him there as well. depending on the price he is in on them for i might just have to undercut him by %50 just so he don't have them anymore. lol


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I had the same exact probelm getting paid a few years ago. I finally tracked him down and gave him 2 choices of payment as I had him pinned up against his truck. Cash, NO check or I was going to enjoy knocking his Fing teeth down his throat. Since I already had him by the neck with my forearm, he said let me grab my wallet.. I figure he could of paid me or his dentist the $$$ he owed me. It's BS is all I can say.payup


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dodge Plow Pwr;716753 said:


> I had the same exact probelm getting paid a few years ago. I finally tracked him down and gave him 2 choices of payment as I had him pinned up against his truck. Cash, NO check or I was going to enjoy knocking his Fing teeth down his throat. Since I already had him by the neck with my forearm, he said let me grab my wallet.. I figure he could of paid me or his dentist the $$$ he owed me. It's BS is all I can say.payup


I like your idea.... Enough with this "polite" bullSh*t... gotta fight back sometimes..


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that normal to get a cheque that quickly if you are subbing for someone? I would have thought 30 days after receipt of invoice would be acceptable. God knows if some businesses pay as bad as some of our contracts do(60-90 days or LONGER!) that this guy might be in a bind given the season we are having. I really feel for contractors with "seasonal contracts" as opposed to per time contracts. 

Don't you have a mailing address for him? Call him and get his address(home/office) and send an invoice with interest charges(written by % per month and annually or it doesn't count in court) to him via Express Post-sig required. 

If you have the time, just make sure you call every few days. The squeaky wheel gets the grease!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

ChevKid03;716776 said:


> I like your idea.... Enough with this "polite" bullSh*t... gotta fight back sometimes..


I did the nice guy stuff and waited untill I found him in the summer. He was with one of his friends who is also a friend of mine, my friend just walked away and told him to deal with his problems as he was tired of being in the middle. I called him evry other day for 3 months then I found him and he saw it from my point of view. I see him all the time and he is very nice to me and wants a guy like me on his side not against him again.:salute:
I pay my guys every 30 days AFTER the event ends.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Dodge Plow Pwr;718439 said:


> I did the nice guy stuff and waited untill I found him in the summer. He was with one of his friends who is also a friend of mine, my friend just walked away and told him to deal with his problems as he was tired of being in the middle. I called him evry other day for 3 months then I found him and he saw it from my point of view. I see him all the time and he is very nice to me and wants a guy like me on his side not against him again.:salute:
> I pay my guys every 30 days AFTER the event ends.


I'm kinda surprised he didn't call the cops if you assaulted him.

In the end it worked out for you I guess..that's good. Sounds like you spent a lot of time in the beginning if you called every other day for 3 months. Hope you added a little on for the extra time.

It's a pain in the butt chasing people and we've all done it. The propblem with plowing is that once the event is over people forget about it--out of sight, out of mind. The worst storm to collect on is the last storm of the year. The minute stuff melts its like we never had a winter to some people. Funny how the invoice always ends up at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

well then!


Still haven't received my payment. and and and

At 530 am yesturday i got a call. from his driver saying he broke down again and needed help finishingthe lots. i said no because i just got in from doing my own work. (i don't leave my work till last minute) the guy then said c'mon come out and help. said no and maybe when i wake up i will. then the guy who owes me the money calls me 2 seconds later says i don't believe that you just got home. said i was lieing i said whatever you still haven't even paid me for the last time yet! he said i got your cheque right here so come out and help i really need it and would appreciate it. i said after i sleep i will call you. i calle dhim back at 330 pm and said ok you still need help he said no that he was done for the day and was going out tomorrow to finish cleaning his spots. i said ok i will com by and pick up my cheque he said that he would call me in the morning, that he was busy trying to figure out what was wrong with his other truck. i said ok then he asked if i kew someone that could put a driveshaft in his truck for him i said yeah it will cost you $50 labour you supply parts then he hasn't called me back since then. this was yesturday. suppose to talk to me this morning. i think it is getting close to plow in time!!!!


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats pretty shady, I go out of town a couple times in the witner and always line up a sub even if snow isnt in the forecast. I almost always pay within 5-7 days unless I'm swamped with other work, worst case scenario it takes 2 weeks, and if its somebody gettin my ass out of a bind, I'd prob cut em a check on the spot.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I sub for larger companies all the time and never get paid in less than 30 days. Usually 60 days is more like it. If you worked for him on the 24th of December You will likely get paid in Feb. I wouldn't burn the bridge just yet. If he offered more work I'd still be tempted to take it.

Miller Group, Aecon, Reids Heritage Homes, you name it they all operate the same. It took me a while to get used to dealing with the bigger outfits but once the first check rolls in they keep coming in like clock work.

All I'm saying is the work I do today I get paid for in 60-90 days.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I understand the 30 day and the 60 day thing, but this guy is just playing games. If it's 30, then he would SAY it's 30. If it's 60, then he would tell Scnic it is 60...not give him this runaround of "call me later" and "I'll have the check for you". I would have told the guy to go hit the ATM, grab some CASH, and I'll show up to help you with your work. Go there, get paid, then say "I'll see ya later., or "Give me a call later",,,See how HE likes being dinked around.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i am going to go drive around today to see if i can find him. if i find him he will be bothered all day until i get payed i will just follow him around till he pays me. it is all fine and dandy to be paid 30 to 60 days sure but when he says that he will pay me right away then screw me around and then call me to ask for help again so he can only screw me again. like hell. this guy is a ****** so far. sure if we are to sit down and he discusses with me that he pays 30 days after invoice and then say that he can't pay me until then ok i wouldn't expect to get payed. but now if i see him and he says here i have some work i am going to tell him he has to pay for so many hours up front and that my invoices are to be payed within 2 weeks of invoice date.

my resdientials i give 3 to 5 days if not payed within that time frame they then have a fee added to their next invoice for paying late. and it is written in my contract agreement. 

this guy is just pissing me off. i was going to go plow his contracts in the other day i even showed up to do it, but i said no i will leave it alone and maybe he just is very busy. but screw that if he don't pay me today then i will get him back somehow.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*Unfortunately not all people are honest.*

When he called for help you should have said OK, but you want cash for the last job upfront, go to the bank and I'll plow.. Then get your money and tell him good night and go home.payup

That guy is a jerk and you are a being sucker for even considering helping him. You are by nature a honest guy and can't believe he is being that dishonest.. he is. Cut your losses and stay away from him.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ScnicExcellence;722914 said:


> well then!
> 
> Still haven't received my payment. and and and
> 
> At 530 am yesturday i got a call. from his driver saying he broke down again and needed help finishingthe lots. i said no because i just got in from doing my own work. (i don't leave my work till last minute) the guy then said c'mon come out and help. said no and maybe when i wake up i will. then the guy who owes me the money calls me 2 seconds later says i don't believe that you just got home. said i was lieing i said whatever you still haven't even paid me for the last time yet! he said i got your cheque right here so come out and help i really need it and would appreciate it. i said after i sleep i will call you. i calle dhim back at 330 pm and said ok you still need help he said no that he was done for the day and was going out tomorrow to finish cleaning his spots. i said ok i will com by and pick up my cheque he said that he would call me in the morning, that he was busy trying to figure out what was wrong with his other truck. i said ok then he asked if i kew someone that could put a driveshaft in his truck for him i said yeah it will cost you $50 labour you supply parts then he hasn't called me back since then. this was yesturday. suppose to talk to me this morning. i think it is getting close to plow in time!!!!


Why didn't you immediately go get your check?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Probably because a check would be about as good as his word. That check would either bounce from there to Nantucket, or a stop would be issued on it before he got it to the bank.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, he actually thought you would say yes?? That guy needs a little more than a brain check!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Runner;723498 said:


> Probably because a check would be about as good as his word. That check would either bounce from there to Nantucket, or a stop would be issued on it before he got it to the bank.


Might as well give it a try.  The bank will charge the issuer of the check a good $30 to $40 for a bounced check or to issue a stop payment. At least he can stick it to the guy this way.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i got him to answer today he said he was in a different city about 20 minutes away and that when he got home i could go pick the cheque up. i said ok what is your address he wouldn't tell me just said to call him after 430.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

the bank would also charge me a 40 dollar presentment charge for a cheque that bounce under my account as well.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Maybe canada is different but .... it's not uncommon for subs to be paid after the company collects from their clients. Not all are that way and you probably should have gotten a heads up up front. 

You worked ( assuming no damage ) he owes you. Give him the 30 days, then second notice noting that payment is needed within 10 business days or a finance charge of 20% per week from the 30 day mark will be imposed. 4 hours is not worth a fight or the cops. Small claims court ( do you have this in canada ? ) will get you your money.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

ScnicExcellence;723572 said:


> the bank would also charge me a 40 dollar presentment charge for a cheque that bounce under my account as well.


Yeah,...You make sure when (and if) you DO get paid, if it is a check, you have him make it out to you personally,...and you take it straight to HIS bank and cash it (in this case). This guy is starting to tick ME off, NOW!


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i am not sure how i am going to go about getting him as he won't answer only when i call from a different number.

guess i need to get a pay as you go phone just for people like this so when they don't answer my phone number they will answer that one. what a piss off this is for me right now. i would really like to just kick the crap out of him, but that is not business.

with this happening to me it is actually teaching me a good lesson. understand that ia m in business to MAKE MONEY and if anybody gets in the way especially someone in the same industry as you, then you do everything you can to break them down and run them out of business.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Time to go knocking on doors. Go to some of the businesses you plowed for him, and let them know what is going on..the whole dodging deal, and all... Then, let them know you will be happy to take care of their lots when he shows a "lack of performance efficiency". This isn't stealing accounts...tell him you are merely making up some of the money you lost, if he asks. One other thing,...do you know his last name? Maybe he's listed in the book.... That would be cool if you can start showing up at his door. Let the wifey know what's going on if she answers the door, and what works WELL, is if you can show up when there is company over (the more the better). People are often "put on the spot" in front of friends and/or relatives, and just pay.
One other thing...you know the name of his company...Call the county clerks office (or go down there), and look up who owns it, the company address, and you may even get his home address that way.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

call from a different number and tell him you need some plowing done and an adress when he shows up get out of your car and and go up to him...thats what i would do at this pt...


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

the norm around here is 30 to 45 days to pay


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Dodge Plow Pwr;716753 said:


> I had the same exact probelm getting paid a few years ago. I finally tracked him down and gave him 2 choices of payment as I had him pinned up against his truck. Cash, NO check or I was going to enjoy knocking his Fing teeth down his throat. Since I already had him by the neck with my forearm, he said let me grab my wallet.. I figure he could of paid me or his dentist the $$$ he owed me. It's BS is all I can say.payup


Can you say "emotional"?

Chief, if you really did this you have issues and deserve a night (or more) in jail. You just can't go around bullying people and lay you hands on them and threaten to knock in their teeth.

Try a more professional approach to your collections. You do have rights....pursue it in a more adult and civil way.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Plow in the front door of the lawyers' office. That will get his attention.

30 or 60 days might be normal for a company you work for all the time but when you help someone out you should get paid quickly.

$60/hr is too cheap also.

I pay my guys when they send the invoice. 2 years ago I had a guy that came to my house after every snowfall.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

anything i do i would appreciate being paid when i am told i will be paid in this case the guy said he would pay me right away as soon as i got the invoice to him.

the worst thing about this whole situation is i told him that i could help him out after already working for 6to 8 hours that night and then he calls me in the morning and i still helped him after working before hand. i helped the guy out of a bind i will be so care full with doing this again. i only worked once for this guy thank god. if i had to work more times and not be paid i am not sure what i would do. 

i just started my compan in 2008 doing landscaping and decided to do plowing as it is a good industry. i have run into ******** but this guy tops them so far. i am sure i will run into more, but i think i will cover my ass a little better next time. if i do decide to do some work for another person there will be prearranged times of payment on my terms. i don't mind helping someone out but to get screwed after helping this guy. i also pointed about 3 or 4 $500 to1000 accounts to him raher than myself as i did not want to take on the work by myself. not sure if he got them though.

he is a con and i think that i will be more carefull within my business relationships and keep them strictly business. i am not doing something for someone again because i feel bad. sure i could use the extra work but i couldve used that time to check over my truck and prevent the tranny from blowing. it is unfortunate i have to learn this way but i guess the hard way is sometimes the best way to learn something as you will never make the same mistake again.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

cet;726507 said:


> Plow in the front door of the lawyers' office. That will get his attention.
> 
> 30 or 60 days might be normal for a company you work for all the time but when you help someone out you should get paid quickly.
> 
> ...


What would you say is a fair rate for sub here then? i am really not sure i have heard of rates but only from newfoundland have i heard rates and $60 an hour doesn't seem bad to me. but if the work is worth more i am one of those people that will not lower the average prices and screw everybody else.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What truck and plow do you have?


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

ahh yes customers who dont like to pay after work is done......push all the snow into the front of their doors. they will learn next time.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

rfed32;726278 said:


> call from a different number and tell him you need some plowing done and an adress when he shows up get out of your car and and go up to him...thats what i would do at this pt...


That has worked for me in the past. Lay him a good ol fashioned beating when he shows up.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i have 1990 gmc 2500 with a 7.5 foot plow


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN PAID 

couldn't believe it the guy said he put the check in the mail a couple days ago. yesturday he told me this. the cheque arrived today in the mail i guess he was just fed up with me calling. 

I am happy i have been payed. i appreciate that i even got paid at all. waiting for 30 days sure i can do that when it is notified to me before hand. but for the guy to say he will pay right away when i asked him to the first time, and then take for ever for the cheque to actually be sent to me. that is ********. guess i won't be doing work for him again. i hope that if and when he hires other people to do work they don't get screwed around or lied too. Maybe just maybe he was too busy to deal with me. (slim chance). hopefully he never actually screws anybody out of being paid. but i for one am not taking that chance.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Good News.

Some guys wait to get paid before they pay. Either they don't want to use their money or they don't have any money.


----------



## jmansfield1801 (Jan 6, 2009)

ScnicExcellence;723406 said:


> i am going to go drive around today to see if i can find him. if i find him he will be bothered all day until i get payed i will just follow him around till he pays me. it is all fine and dandy to be paid 30 to 60 days sure but when he says that he will pay me right away then screw me around and then call me to ask for help again so he can only screw me again. like hell. this guy is a ****** so far. sure if we are to sit down and he discusses with me that he pays 30 days after invoice and then say that he can't pay me until then ok i wouldn't expect to get payed. but now if i see him and he says here i have some work i am going to tell him he has to pay for so many hours up front and that my invoices are to be payed within 2 weeks of invoice date.
> 
> my resdientials i give 3 to 5 days if not payed within that time frame they then have a fee added to their next invoice for paying late. and it is written in my contract agreement.
> 
> this guy is just pissing me off. i was going to go plow his contracts in the other day i even showed up to do it, but i said no i will leave it alone and maybe he just is very busy. but screw that if he don't pay me today then i will get him back somehow.


we never hire subs but if we did i would not pay til i got paid and most of our accounts are big corp's and we dont get paid for at least 60 to 90 days the only way i would pay that soon would be if i got a big discount so take a chill pill and give him some time


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

You didn't even have to wait 30 days! Good for you. 
If you expect to be paid right away get a job. In business for yourself,
get used to it. JMO.


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;713790 said:


> Too funny... Maybe introduce him to my brothers... You might know them... Smith & Wesson ....


I would loan my collection officer, but he's busy at the moment...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

jmansfield1801;728599 said:


> we never hire subs but if we did i would not pay til i got paid and most of our accounts are big corp's and we dont get paid for at least 60 to 90 days the only way i would pay that soon would be if i got a big discount so take a chill pill and give him some time


You are the one that has the contract. You are making the extra and running the job. Good job you don't hire subs because they don't wait 60-90 days to get paid. If I was to wait 90 days to get paid by a contractor then I would put that in my price.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Well at least you dint have to call Guido in.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

jmansfield1801;728599 said:


> we never hire subs but if we did i would not pay til i got paid and most of our accounts are big corp's and we dont get paid for at least 60 to 90 days the only way i would pay that soon would be if i got a big discount so take a chill pill and give him some time


read the first part of the thread before you post something telling me to take a chill pill. he told me he was going to pay me then did a whole run around. telling me to call him back the next day or in a couple hours.

i hope that you do hire some subs, you will learn that when you say you will pay someone they expect to get paid the date you said not 3 weeks later.

i helped this guy out of a bind, he said he would pay right away and then ran around the bush a few times before paying me. so i would consider what i have done to be calm and collective. a few people told me to just beat his head in. a few told me to furnish leins. i waited it out and gave the guy the full dose of my chill pill.


----------



## jmansfield1801 (Jan 6, 2009)

ScnicExcellence;729538 said:


> read the first part of the thread before you post something telling me to take a chill pill. he told me he was going to pay me then did a whole run around. telling me to call him back the next day or in a couple hours.
> 
> i hope that you do hire some subs, you will learn that when you say you will pay someone they expect to get paid the date you said not 3 weeks later.
> 
> i helped this guy out of a bind, he said he would pay right away and then ran around the bush a few times before paying me. so i would consider what i have done to be calm and collective. a few people told me to just beat his head in. a few told me to furnish leins. i waited it out and gave the guy the full dose of my chill pill.


when we hire subs in the summer for excavating its always in the contract when they will be paid we always have it set up befor hand if we had to hire subs in the winter it would be under a contract and would have it worked out and we dont do sub work for other companys with out a contract got screwed too many times befor so you should really think about a contract next time


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I think you freaked out a little considering the amount. For a '90 truck with a 7.5' I don't think that was too cheap... maybe 70/hr since he was in a jam.

I bill when my invoice gets to a decent amount or when I need the money. Like cet said, he pays when we bill so there's no worries there.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

so when you trid to cash the cheque did it bounce or was it stopped .... lol


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

the cheque was good so far at least lol.

i think the guy just screwed up thats all. 

all my invoice are around 200 to 300 dollars each i just put out like 5 to 10 or more a month. first year in business not doing much work yet.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

ScnicExcellence;733219 said:


> the cheque was good so far at least lol.
> 
> i think the guy just screwed up thats all.
> 
> all my invoice are around 200 to 300 dollars each i just put out like 5 to 10 or more a month. first year in business not doing much work yet.


If you hit me with a million invoices a year I'd be pissed. Why not bill twice a month or even weekly. I don't see why you would need the money so bad that you need to put out an invoice every 3 days


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i don't invoice every three days i invoice every month on the 26th
I get paid for my residentials three days after i invoice them. eg i dropped invoices off today i get paid on saturday
the 5 to 10 invoices a month is for everybody not ten invoices for one person.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

find that son of a ***** have a witness forse him to attack you if you find him if he lays a finger on you sue the hell out of him maby you could take over his accounts


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

cherokeeman;770207 said:


> find that son of a ***** have a witness forse him to attack you if you find him if he lays a finger on you sue the hell out of him maby you could take over his accounts


Now that is some sound advice.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cherokeeman;770207 said:


> find that son of a ***** have a witness forse him to attack you if you find him if he lays a finger on you sue the hell out of him maby you could take over his accounts


There is not a smiley that can come close to the laugh I got out of that.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

ScnicExcellence;733500 said:


> i don't invoice every three days i invoice every month on the 26th
> I get paid for my residentials three days after i invoice them. eg i dropped invoices off today i get paid on saturday
> the 5 to 10 invoices a month is for everybody not ten invoices for one person.


You get paid three days after invoicing as in having pay in hand? Seems pretty quick.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

snowplowchick;716794 said:


> Is that normal to get a cheque that quickly if you are subbing for someone? I would have thought 30 days after receipt of invoice would be acceptable. God knows if some businesses pay as bad as some of our contracts do(60-90 days or LONGER!) that this guy might be in a bind given the season we are having. I really feel for contractors with "seasonal contracts" as opposed to per time contracts.
> 
> Don't you have a mailing address for him? Call him and get his address(home/office) and send an invoice with interest charges(written by % per month and annually or it doesn't count in court) to him via Express Post-sig required.
> 
> If you have the time, just make sure you call every few days. The squeaky wheel gets the grease!


thats what im thinking to. its only been 15 days, with me you wouldnt get paid till the end on january for all work completed in december. when i worked as a sub thats how it always was. submitt everything for the previous month within the first 5 days of the month and recieve payment after the 25 of the month


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow your lucky, I am still waiting 8 months to get paid, this guy is running like a bat out of hell, can't find him anywhere! What goes around comes around! I am sure these people will get what they deserve!


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

well the guy ended up paying me and there are no hard feelings, he sent the cheque in the mail to me. but i just won't do work for him again that is all. unless pay is up front.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

adksnowo;770446 said:


> You get paid three days after invoicing as in having pay in hand? Seems pretty quick.


Yes i do.

I do landscaping for a personal home they pay me deposit the day of starting, then payment in full as soon as job is done. i don't wait for payment on anything. only way i am willing to wait is if it is a company i have worked for or have been recomended to me.

i don't take a cab and then pay him two weeks later, after they invoice. you pay right away.


----------

